
Show HN: Upload and share files without limits – Secure, anonymous, free - rsbadger
https://uploadfiles.io/
======
jwmoz
Just tried it and it's really easy, I like it. What's the max file size?

~~~
rsbadger
100GB for free users, 1TB for pro

------
copperx
Awesome. What's your plan for preventing abuse?

------
DanFromSR
Having used this before I love it. It just makes life so simple.

~~~
rsbadger
Glad you like it!

